# Vintage Rolex Precision



## Xppx3 (May 31, 2011)

Hey Guys!

I regret that I have to ask for help in my first post :L

I'm looking at buying a Rolex Precision for Â£750 (which seems a good price to me), but the ref. numbers that I've been given seem off. I'm told the case ref. is 21671 (which I Googled and it seems to be a white-faced Daytona ref. number) and the calibre is given as 1200 (which I can't find any trace of ever existing, although i can find a 1210). I was wondering if anyone could tell me whether the watch is real, it's been re-cased or what?

Some other (maybe) helpful info - The case is said to be Yellow Gold.

Here's the watch: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180674715781&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks!


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Pic???


----------



## Xppx3 (May 31, 2011)

vinbo said:


> Pic???


I've added the link to the original post - can't get a pic to the forum directly.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm no expert in Rolex, but if it's been serviced as stated in the ad, then the seller should be able to give you an exact date of manufacture, his watchmaker should have told him that date. If it was serviced by an authorised dealer or by Rolex, then there should also be paperwork confirming the authenticity, and that would be good! :yes:

Chcek out the seller's feedback before making a BIN or final bid, try for a confirmation of authenticity, don't do a BIN, try bidding up to find the reserve, it may well be less than the BIN price, don't part with money till you have it fully confirmed and in your hand. If the case is GOLD, it should be hallmarked. Caveat Emptor! 

2c worth, others may have another opinion 

:weed:


----------



## Xppx3 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Mel, I've sent the seller a question about both of those issues


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Mel has given some good advise,

poor picture & only 1 picture always makes me nervous, I would also ask for pictures/copies of service receipts, case-back picture & caliber picture,

Cheers Martin


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, that sounds a bit iffy to me, the movement caliber should be a 3 digit no. on that older one, like a 420 or 500.

The ref no. between the lugs should be four digits, the other number between the lugs, usually the serial no, but that would place your watch before 1925 which it is not! about 1940 - 50's i guess...

Be careful that the case back may bear an inscription, also having the dial re-done will lower the value of the watch as folks like them original, you need some more pictures and info, if you can't get any then keep your money in your pocket, there is always another day, and another watch, perhaps a perpetual which is self winding.....

Â£750 is not really low enough to be enticing......

up to you my friend at the end of the day, they may be other folks here on the Forum who can offer better advice....


----------

